# Todays Haul



## Dar (Feb 4, 2012)

​  	I have been wanting Dior's amber diamond for so long but never took the plunge , so when I heard Dior had discontinued it i had to get it. I tried 4 different counters i got the last one at the last counter i went to. Can't believe they have done away with this. Also got Mac brush cleanser


----------



## suenoojos (Feb 4, 2012)

ull love amber diamond 
  	im on my second one !!
  	its a lovely everyday highlighter


----------



## diannekaye (Feb 17, 2012)

omg are they really discontinuing amber diamond?


----------



## vala (Feb 18, 2012)

wow those are pretty colours


----------



## xsparrow (Feb 20, 2012)

Is it really being disconitnued?! I passed on the chance to buy it =/ Great haul!!


----------



## jokingsbury (Mar 7, 2014)

I can't believe they discontinued amber diamond!! I'm crushed!


----------



## heirloom94 (Mar 16, 2014)

Amber diamond is so pretty


----------

